# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Making Mewtwo in 5e?

## SociopathFriend

The year is 2023 and we're gonna start it off right.

Namely- I'm asking GitP to help me design Mewtwo from the series Pokemon.

How do we do it? Race can be handwaved but other than that- what do we want to gather in order to recreate Mewtwo as a DnD PC?

Note: As there's a lot of Mewtwo stuff- it's probably best to stick to his cartoon appearances.

----------


## TaiLiu

Mewtwo is a Psychic type, so some psionic-type character feels right.

If you're making a monster, you can probably just pile on abilities that do force and psychic damage. Give it telekinesis, flight, telepathy, and teleportation. Make adjustments to power depending on what you what the CR to be.

If you're making a PC, Sorcerer (Aberrant Mind) works very well. Grab _fly_ and some defensive spells and you're practically good to go.

----------


## Kane0

Yeah reflavor a Gith or similar and make it an aberrant sorc or use the mystic UA

----------


## Dork_Forge

IMO these are the things to hit at least:

- Githzerai reflavoured
- Telekinetic Feat
- Telepathic Feat
- Soulknife or Psi Warrior, the latter would allow skipping weapons. Ideally Mystic would probably be best here.

----------


## animorte

My first thought was immediately Telekinetic feat. I had to think through several (sub)classes, but I really like Psi-Warrior for this.

Ive never messed with the Mystic, but Aberrant Mind sounds good. Gives you more of the blasting that Mewtwo likes to show off.

----------


## SociopathFriend

> My first thought was immediately Telekinetic feat. I had to think through several (sub)classes, but I really like Psi-Warrior for this.
> 
> Ive never messed with the Mystic, but Aberrant Mind sounds good. Gives you more of the blasting that Mewtwo likes to show off.


Blasting, Mind Control, Telekinesis, probably some sort of barrier too

Sorcerer does sounds like it'd be handy for getting all the right toys.

----------


## TaiLiu

> Blasting, Mind Control, Telekinesis, probably some sort of barrier too
> 
> Sorcerer does sounds like it'd be handy for getting all the right toys.


Huh? Does Mewtwo ever mind control anyone? I recall barriers and blasts and telekinesis... but not mind control.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Huh? Does Mewtwo ever mind control anyone? I recall barriers and blasts and telekinesis... but not mind control.


I think he did kinda that in Detective Pikachu.

Its not completely out of left field.

----------


## Dork_Forge

> Huh? Does Mewtwo ever mind control anyone? I recall barriers and blasts and telekinesis... but not mind control.


In the first movie he mind controls Nurse Joy to act as his human mouth piece until the trainers are all collected.

----------


## TaiLiu

> I think he did kinda that in Detective Pikachu.
> 
> Its not completely out of left field.





> In the first movie he mind controls Nurse Joy to act as his human mouth piece until the trainers are all collected.


Oh, I see. I never watched the detective movie and haven't watched the first movie in a while. So I guess I forgot about it.

----------


## furby076

I would throw in misty step and have him be able to do it as a reaction.
Telepathy for sure.
UA Mystic will be able to cover him easily.
High dex, Int, Con
Medium Cha, Wis
Low str

----------


## SociopathFriend

> Oh, I see. I never watched the detective movie and haven't watched the first movie in a while. So I guess I forgot about it.


Useless facts about movies, books, and games from the 90s are my only perk.






> I would throw in misty step and have him be able to do it as a reaction.
> Telepathy for sure.
> UA Mystic will be able to cover him easily.
> High dex, Int, Con
> Medium Cha, Wis
> Low str


Just to be clear- I'm 99% of the time going to be a player so tweaking spells is, generally, out of the question.

----------

